# Where's Luke Skywalker When We Need Him?



## Reformingstudent (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Skyler (Mar 12, 2009)

um... lol... I think.


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW, Random but....cool? lol


----------



## Devin (Mar 12, 2009)

Rockin'

Two thumbs way up for the guy who made this


----------



## Piano Hero (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Zenas (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a new desktop background.


----------



## tabrooks (Mar 12, 2009)

The original Star Wars was called "A New Hope", culminating in Luke's glorious destruction of the Death Star. 
Thanks for the laugh, this is hilarious! :lol


----------



## jogri17 (Mar 13, 2009)

ohh yes and Bush, Bush, and Reagan were so much better. And that Bill Clinton... what a horrible spender!


----------



## tabrooks (Mar 13, 2009)

The "Debt Star" has been under contruction for many, many decades -- sometimes more, sometimes less (more or less due to influence of either sitting President OR congress). There's enough blame to go around to both parties indeed. Whatever our political color we can relax and enjoy the joke!


----------



## tabrooks (Mar 13, 2009)

General Tagge: What of the Rebellion? If the Rebels have obtained a complete technical reading of this station, it is possible, however unlikely, they might find a weakness and exploit it. 
Darth Vader: The plans you refer to will soon be back in our hands. 
Admiral Motti: *Any attack made by the Rebels against this station would be a useless gesture, no matter what technical data they have obtained. This station is now the ultimate power in the universe. I suggest we use it. *


----------



## Herald (Mar 13, 2009)

tabrooks said:


> General Tagge: What of the Rebellion? If the Rebels have obtained a complete technical reading of this station, it is possible, however unlikely, they might find a weakness and exploit it.
> Darth Vader: The plans you refer to will soon be back in our hands.
> Admiral Motti: *Any attack made by the Rebels against this station would be a useless gesture, no matter what technical data they have obtained. This station is now the ultimate power in the universe. I suggest we use it. *



Darth Barack: Don't be too proud of this technological terror you've constructed. The power to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of a bailout.

Admiral Rush: Don't try to frighten us with your liberal ways lord Barack. Your sad devotion to that ancient ideology has not helped you conjure up a balanced budget, or given you clairvoyance enough to....

Darth Barack: I find your lack of liberalism disturbing.

Grand Moff Pelosi: Enough of this. Barack, release him. Now lord Barack will provide us with the location of the hidden conservative resistance. We will then crush the conservatives in one swift stroke.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 13, 2009)

Herald said:


> tabrooks said:
> 
> 
> > General Tagge: What of the Rebellion? If the Rebels have obtained a complete technical reading of this station, it is possible, however unlikely, they might find a weakness and exploit it.
> ...





I'm having weird high school flashbacks now. Thanks a lot.


----------



## kalawine (Mar 13, 2009)

Herald said:


> tabrooks said:
> 
> 
> > General Tagge: What of the Rebellion? If the Rebels have obtained a complete technical reading of this station, it is possible, however unlikely, they might find a weakness and exploit it.
> ...


----------



## Herald (Mar 13, 2009)

Han Seanity: Han Sanity. I'm captain of the Millennium Reagan. I heard you need an ideology?

Obi-Wan Jindal: Yes. If it's a sure thing.

Han Seanity: You mean you've never heard of the Millennium Reagan? It's the ideology that defeated the Soviets in just ten years.

Skeptical look by Obi-Wan Jindal.

Han Seanity: She's fast enough for you gov'ner. What's the cargo?

Obi-Wan Jindal: Me, Palin, two commentators, and no questions asked.

Han Seanity: Well that's the real trick then, isn't it? And it's going to cost you. Promise to cut the capital gains tax by thirty percent right now.

Luke Taxwalker: Thirty percent?! We can start our own party with that much.

Han Seanity: But who's going to run it kid? You?

Luke Takwalker: You bet I can. I'm not such a bad politician....

Obi-Wan Jindal interrupts

Obi-Wan Jindal: We can promise ten percent now, plus forty percent more when I reach the White House.

Han Seanity: Fifty percent, huh? You've got yourself an ideology.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## tabrooks (Mar 13, 2009)

-----Added 3/13/2009 at 08:46:27 EST-----



> Darth Barack: Don't be too proud of this technological terror you've constructed. The power to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of a bailout.
> 
> Admiral Rush: Don't try to frighten us with your liberal ways lord Barack. Your sad devotion to that ancient ideology has not helped you conjure up a balanced budget, or given you clairvoyance enough to....
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]
*A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away... 

It is a period of uncivil war. Rebel spaceships, striking from a hidden base, have won their first victory against the Galactic Bailout Empire. During the battle, Rebel spies managed to steal secret budget plans to the Empire's ultimate weapon, the Debt Star, an armored space inflation with enough socialistic power to destroy an entire planet. Pursued by the Empire's sinister agents, Princess Leia races home aboard her starship, custodian of the stolen plans that can save her people and restore freedom to the galaxy... *


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 13, 2009)

I am watching Ep. IV right now. Quite fitting...


----------



## tabrooks (Mar 13, 2009)

*C-3po*



Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I am watching Ep. IV right now. Quite fitting...



*CHANGE that channel! You'll be malfunctioning within a day, you nearsighted scrap pile. And don't let me catch you following me, begging for help, because you won't get it!*


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Wannabee (Mar 13, 2009)

No worries. We have a guy on it right now.
[video=youtube;4FP3IbjnJWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FP3IbjnJWw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## tabrooks (Mar 13, 2009)

*Yoda*



Wannabee said:


> No worries. We have a guy on it right now.
> YouTube - Darth Yoda



Yoda: *That place... is strong with the dark side of the Force. A domain of evil it is. In you must go. *


----------



## Grymir (Mar 13, 2009)

"Darth Barack: I find your lack of liberalism disturbing."

Too Funny!!


----------



## tabrooks (Mar 13, 2009)

*Darth "Pig"ious*






I'm not sure how to properly insert a pdf image, but here's a try...


----------



## tabrooks (Mar 13, 2009)

*Darth "Pig"ious*

Here's try 2!


----------

